

New OS X malware exploits MacKeeper - noondip
http://baesystemsai.blogspot.com/2015/06/new-mac-os-malware-exploits-mackeeper.html

======
gcb0
went to do some work on a studio the other day, and their one PC that is only
used to transfer audio files from programs that only run on PC was full of
malware. opening popups everywhere. Someone installed daemontools instead of
winrar to mount a dvd image, and didn't uncheck the 'install malware' box.
After hours of jokes about how patetic PCs are, we moved to the macs.

every single one of them had MacKeeper.

